# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Phoenix v125 update

## mohamed73

*DC-Phoenix v125 update!*    *-Version bypass added
-Improved algo for Downgrade/Upgrade
-New option to not reboot after flash
-New FRP bypass files in support
-Now possible automatically or manually save Verlist files on server for program to auto-use them on next flash* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *In order to downgrade or change firmware it is necessary for server to know current version of your phone.
There are many already uploaded version files on server. 
Missing versions will be added automatically while flashing phones as software has an in-built self learning mechanizm.  This downgrade method should work for all Huawei Hisilicon mobiles! 
If downgrade is unseccessful, before flashing your phone put a check mark on "update Verlist to server on file load" box,
then load to program all firmware files that are suitable for your mobile. 
And only then load firmware you target to downgrade to.*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## DRAJOU

MRC
?.???..KKJHGG

----------


## gemfk

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## مراد الفا

مشكوررررررررررر

----------


## AigleZ

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي

----------


## PIKH

mackkour akhi

----------


## hjghjghh

شكرا جدااااااااااا

----------


## xxx744

شكرا بارك الله فيك

----------


## macmkboy

Thanks for sharing

----------

